# Nausea...now what?



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I have IBS-C, and GERD. I take Zegrid first thing in the morning, wait 30 minutes before coffee (needed to assist IBS-C) and usually I am fine. I am suppose to take Robinol everyday twice a day, but I don't. I take as needed. Lately, I've been feeling nausea after I eat. I am under a lot of stress right now due to a new job, new fiance and new house. (recent move). I don't have the time to visit my GI right now (I was there in Jan) and I am scheduled for colonoscopy in dec (new gi doctor, so he wants his own tests). My last colonoscopy was in 2003, endoscopy in 2007, stool test in 2008. I refuse to have a barium enema (HELL NO!!!). Any advise on the nausea? I have felt this before, but it has been a while (years).


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi sorry about the nausea and the stress. The nausea's probably from the GERD. I can totally relate. GERD/IBS both can get worse under stress. I would cut the coffee all together, because caffaine tends to both trigger the ibs and the GERD. Coffee and tea are among the foods to avoid for GERD patients. If it's hard to quit coffee cold turkey, maybe switch to decaf and see if that helps. Have you tried ginger tea? It works well for some people to take the nausea away. May worth a try.


----------

